
Ask HN: How can I help (Germany) - thepete2
Because of the coronavirus I don&#x27;t have anything to do right now. I&#x27;m a student living in Germany and the start of my semester was moved by 2 weeks. Traveling isn&#x27;t an option either for obvious reasons. Any ideas about where I could volunteer &#x2F; assist to help alleviate the situation?<p>I&#x27;m not qualified to be at a hospital, but could maybe do some coding (studying CS). All ideas are welcome.
======
nicbou
I maintain a clear overview of the Coronavirus situation in Berlin
([https://allaboutberlin.com/guides/coronavirus](https://allaboutberlin.com/guides/coronavirus)).
Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed and I could really use some help.

\- I need help with collecting and summarising the daily updates

\- I would like to add more information about backup plans for employees and
freelancers (this will become its own guide)

\- I would like to compile a list of ways people like you can help.

Feel free to get in touch (see the Impressum page). I'll take as much help as
I can get, but I have zero demands.

------
mtmail
[https://wirhelfen.eu/](https://wirhelfen.eu/) is a German app to offer help
in your neighborhood. (found on [https://www.reddit.com/r/de/wiki/corona-
links](https://www.reddit.com/r/de/wiki/corona-links))

~~~
thepete2
thank you

~~~
mtmail
In my city a couple of students build a local website doing the same. Well,
the advertised the app with signs in supermarkets and you can also call in
(not everybody is internet-savy). They have 500 volunteers now and almost
nobody needing help (so far). Amazing response.

